

Ask HN: How would you find an apt for six in nyc for a week? - lzell

Hope this isn't too OT.  While traveling I met a couple Dutch friends; they are now asking me for help finding an apt in nyc for a week.  Considering I lived in nyc when we met, they figured I would be a good resource for this.  Truth be told, I don't know how to do this in a safe way.  They are fearful of scammers on Craigslist who have tried to have money wired.  What other sites can I point them to?  I figure airbnb is one, anything else?     Also, how should they expect the payment to work--meaning will they be forced to put money up front and for what percentage?
======
zalzally
<http://www.airbnb.com>

------
elblanco
One word. Hotel.

~~~
lzell
:) right I forgot to mention they specifically asked for an apartment. I
imagine because 1 week in a Manhattan hotel for 6 would cost a fortune. Not
that an apartment will be cheap...

